# Marriott Gift Cards & Certificates - Holiday Bonus



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 14, 2010)

So I notice at this link:  https://gifts.marriott.com/giftCertificate.aspx?type=giftCard

it is stated that 10 MR points will be earned per dollar.  What is the "normal" earning for these type of giftcards?  TIA

_Earn 10 Marriott Rewards points for every gift dollar you spend! 

Offer valid on purchases of GiftCards and Certificates made online at gifts.marriott.com and Marriott reservations from October 25 - December 31, 2010. Offer not valid on Marriott GiftCards and/or Certificates purchased via other channels (IE: cards purchased at a hotel or third party channels.) Marriott Rewards members earn 10 point per dollar for each GiftCard and/or Certificate purchase made online at gifts.marriott.com. _


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the flyertalk thread about this year's Gift Card promotion; check out Post #30 (from Counsellor) to see how buying/using these can earn you up to 30 MRP per dollar:


> ... In summary, this is a great way to get 25 points (30 if you're Platinum) per dollar for stays at Marriott properties:
> 
> - 10 points per dollar when you use this promo to buy the Gift Card;
> - 5 points per dollar when you charge the purchase of the Gift Card to your MR VISA;
> ...



I haven't bought any yet this year but did buy the year that we went to Hawaii, and the MRP's worked out just like the flyertalk gurus said they would.  Good deal if you're looking forward to a hotel stay on cash, or a timeshare stay where you know you'll be accumulating charges on the room (as we did with several of the expensive Kauai excursions from Waiohai.)


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Susan,

So if I figure this right, it's an extra 10 point/dollar earned  buying the giftcard (with MR Visa) to use for a hotel charge...  vs  using the MR Visa card directly for that same hotel payment.  Correct?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2010)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Thanks Susan,
> 
> So if I figure this right, it's an extra 10 point/dollar earned  buying the giftcard (with MR Visa) to use for a hotel charge...  vs  using the MR Visa card directly for that same hotel payment.  Correct?



You are earning the 5 points per dollar no matter what, buying the cards from Marriott on the Visa or charging the actual room to the Visa. So it is an extra 10 points per $.


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for posting this and also adding the flyertalk link, Tom and Sue!

Love TUG!

This will really benefit us this winter in HI...


----------



## dima (Nov 15, 2010)

Didn't find the answer if I can pay MF for my weeks with this Gift Card?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 15, 2010)

Not unless something has changed in the past year. You can pay with a check or with a credit card. 

The gift card doesn't have a credit card number, which you need to enter in order enter it online. To use the card, the hotel or restaurant swipes the card through the credit card reader - just as for a normal credit card.


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 15, 2010)

I believe the Gift Card is a prepaid VISA card.  What I have done in the past when making a prepaid stay through Marriott is put a 4 in front of the numbers on the GC and that works.  As far as paying MF's with a GC, not sure if that works.  I pay with my Marriott VISA for the triple points.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 15, 2010)

jtp1947 said:


> I pay with my Marriott VISA for the triple points.


Those who use the Premier (black) Marriott VISA get 5 X points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2010)

jtp1947 said:


> I believe the Gift Card is a prepaid VISA card.  What I have done in the past when making a prepaid stay through Marriott is put a 4 in front of the numbers on the GC and that works.  As far as paying MF's with a GC, not sure if that works.  I pay with my Marriott VISA for the triple points.



This is interesting. If it acts like a Visa, one should be able to use it to pay MF and just about anything else. I would be willing to test it out, though not wanting to gamble putting $1000 on a GC only for it not to work. I could buy a small denomination card, but does anyone know if you can make a partial MF payment online?

If so, I could test it out by buying a small denomination card and using that to pay $50 of our MF. If all goes as planned, then buy a large amount on a gift card and pay the remainder of the MF.


----------



## californiagirl (Nov 16, 2010)

You can make a partial payment online.  Last year my husband entered the wrong amount when paying online.  (He transposed two numbers.)  It went through just fine.  We didn't realize it was wrong until we got a late payment notice.   We ended up paying a late fee on just a few dollars.  (And no, Marriott would not credit the late fee when the situation was explained.  I think they want every penny they can get right now.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2010)

californiagirl said:


> You can make a partial payment online.  Last year my husband entered the wrong amount when paying online.  (He transposed two numbers.)  It went through just fine.  We didn't realize it was wrong until we got a late payment notice.   We ended up paying a late fee on just a few dollars.  (And no, Marriott would not credit the late fee when the situation was explained.  I think they want every penny they can get right now.)



Thanks. Then I may give it a try, of course the online system doesn't seem like it is working all that great at this point in time.


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 16, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> This is interesting. If it acts like a Visa, one should be able to use it to pay MF and just about anything else. I would be willing to test it out, though not wanting to gamble putting $1000 on a GC only for it not to work. I could buy a small denomination card, but does anyone know if you can make a partial MF payment online?
> 
> If so, I could test it out by buying a small denomination card and using that to pay $50 of our MF. If all goes as planned, then buy a large amount on a gift card and pay the remainder of the MF.



I tried using two $100 GC's as a deposit for a $150 room and received a call from the hotel's reservation staff saying it was not possible to do it that way.  The GC must have the full amount of the amount due to go through.  So if MF's are $950 you would have to use a $1000 GC.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 17, 2010)

jtp1947 said:


> I tried using two $100 GC's as a deposit for a $150 room and received a call from the hotel's reservation staff saying it was not possible to do it that way.  The GC must have the full amount of the amount due to go through.  So if MF's are $950 you would have to use a $1000 GC.  Hope this makes sense.



I guess I'm a bit dense...that's why this doesn't seem to make sense to me.
I thought that the GC's carried a balance that could be used later.
However, even if you had to use the full GC, why would you not use (9) $100.00 GC's and put the remaining $50.00 on your Marriott VISA?
It makes no sense to blow away the $50.00 by using (10) GC's to pay a $950.00 MF  
Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2010)

suenmike32 said:


> I guess I'm a bit dense...that's why this doesn't seem to make sense to me.
> I thought that the GC's carried a balance that could be used later.
> However, even if you had to use the full GC, why would you not use (9) $100.00 GC's and put the remaining $50.00 on your Marriott VISA?
> It makes no sense to blow away the $50.00 by using (10) GC's to pay a $950.00 MF
> Mike



When trying to make a charge to the gift card, you have to have the full amount available. So if you are trying to cover a $150 room charge on only a $100 card, it will be declined. Two $100 cards won't help either because when they swipe the first one it will try to authorize $150 and of course be declined.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 17, 2010)

...and you don't "blow away" the remaining $50. The balance can be used later. I buy cards with $1,000 balances. I use the gift card just like a credit card when I check out of a Marriott property - until the balance is exhausted.


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 17, 2010)

Can these be used at any international Marriott's as well?


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 17, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> When trying to make a charge to the gift card, you have to have the full amount available. So if you are trying to cover a $150 room charge on only a $100 card, it will be declined. Two $100 cards won't help either because when they swipe the first one it will try to authorize $150 and of course be declined.



You did a better job of describing the transaction than I did.  Thanks!


----------



## ral (Nov 17, 2010)

*Gift Cards*



dioxide45 said:


> When trying to make a charge to the gift card, you have to have the full amount available. So if you are trying to cover a $150 room charge on only a $100 card, it will be declined. Two $100 cards won't help either because when they swipe the first one it will try to authorize $150 and of course be declined.



Whenever I use an AE Gift Card, I simply keep track of the amount remaining on the gift card, and if the amount needed is greater than that on the gift card, I tell the vendor to authorize only the amount that I know is left on the gift card and to use my credit card for the remaining amount. This has worked without a problem from WalMarts to fine dining restaurants. Does the Marriott Gift Card not work the same way?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, it works the same way - at least when staying at a Marriott property. Several times when checking out, I have used a Marriott gift card that had a smaller remaining blance than what I owed. They scanned the gift card for what was left on the card and my Marriott VISA for the remainder.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dave,
that brings us back to the original question by Dima...
Can I buy 4k work of GC's and pay my MF with them?
Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> When trying to make a charge to the gift card, you have to have the full amount available. So if you are trying to cover a $150 room charge on only a $100 card, it will be declined. Two $100 cards won't help either because when they swipe the first one it will try to authorize $150 and of course be declined.





Dave M said:


> Yes, it works the same way - at least when staying at a Marriott property. Several times when checking out, I have used a Marriott gift card that had a smaller remaining blance than what I owed. They scanned the gift card for what was left on the card and my Marriott VISA for the remainder.



This is very confusing - aren't you two saying two different things?


----------



## mjkkb2 (Nov 17, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> This is very confusing - aren't you two saying two different things?



I'm not sure if these gift card are the same, but we got (3) $100 gift cards for attending a presentation this year at Ocen Pointe.  WE have used them to pay for the room, restaurnats on site, gift shop etc.  I tried once to buy something i the marketplace which cost more than 10 bucks knowing that I had less than 10 bucks left on the card. The transaction was declined numerous times while clerk was trying to authorize it for 1 dollar less each time untill the price he set was lower than what was left on the gift card.


----------



## dima (Nov 17, 2010)

What I understood from all this discussion is that MF should be paid from VISA card. Other payments can be made with Gift Card.
To clear out question if MF can be paid with Gift Card someone just should try. Maybe I will try, but I am planning to get Gift card next week and pay my MF in December.


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 17, 2010)

suenmike32 said:


> Dave,
> that brings us back to the original question by Dima...
> Can I buy 4k work of GC's and pay my MF with them?
> Thanks in advance,
> Mike



I thought there was a limit of $2500. Doesn't it say you can only earn up to 25,000 points per Marriott Rewards number??


----------



## Dave M (Nov 17, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> I thought there was a limit of $2500. Doesn't it say you can only earn up to 25,000 points per Marriott Rewards number??


You can buy as much as you want in Gift Card $. However, the limit on the 10 points per dollar is 25,000, as you state - $2,500 worth.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a great deal and since we have a trip planned for March, I am going to buy.  I did this a few years back and love this deal


----------



## janej (Nov 17, 2010)

How long does it take to get the gift card?  I have a trip coming in two weeks.  Do I have enough time?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 17, 2010)

For a nominal charge, you can get it sent FedEx and you'll get it within three business dasys after ordering. (I got one via FedEx today.) Note however, that someone must be available to sign for the package if you do that.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 18, 2010)

I use them every year also. I extend my STT trip by renting a week from MVCI at $2900. I pay with $2500 in gift cards and $400 on the Marriott VISA. I get 75000 points for the gift cards and 8000 points for the $400 balance on the VISA. At $.01 per point that brings the real cost of the room down to $2070. That's about $300 over the MF with property tax included and about what you would pay for renting privately in the FEB-MAR timeframe.

A great deal IMO.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 18, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> I thought there was a limit of $2500. Doesn't it say you can only earn up to 25,000 points per Marriott Rewards number??



I think you can buy a gift card for more than $2500, but your 10 points/dollar bonus is capped at 25,000 points.


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 20, 2010)

*Can you pay your maintenance fee with the card*

Can you pay your annual maintenance fee with the gift card? Yes or no? I am confused again.
Marriott GiftCards may be used at all Marriott ® Hotels & Resorts, JW Marriott ® Hotels & Resorts ®, Renaissance ® Hotels, Courtyard ®, Residence Inn ®, SpringHill Suites ®, TownePlace Suites ®, Fairfield Inn ®, Marriott Vacation ClubSM International and participating property retail, spa, golf and food and beverage outlets. Card is a prepaid card, not a credit card, and is the property of and issued by MI Fulfillment Services, LLC. Card value does not expire. Card is not replaceable if lost, stolen, or destroyed. Card value may not be transferred to another card. Card is not redeemable for cash and change will not be returned. Card becomes inactive at the earlier of (a) the use of all value or (b) the posted renewal date. Upon request Marriott will replace card with a new card having an equivalent remaining value anytime after the posted renewal date. Each transaction will be debited against card balance; if transaction exceeds balance, user must pay the difference. For reservations, card balance and complete terms and conditions visit gifts.marriott.com. Account balance information outside the US and Canada: Use the AT&T Direct ® access number for the country you are calling from in conjunction with 800-442-6132. 

This was the terms of the card, it is not a pre paid visa.


----------



## richspitz (Nov 20, 2010)

*Maintenance NOT payable with Gift Card*

I just tried to put a $5 payment through on my maintenance and it didn't work. I think the reason is that there is not an expiration date, name and zip code to validate against. Sorry I wish we all could do it, but we will just have to pay maintenance as usual.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2010)

richspitz said:


> I just tried to put a $5 payment through on my maintenance and it didn't work. I think the reason is that there is not an expiration date, name and zip code to validate against. Sorry I wish we all could do it, but we will just have to pay maintenance as usual.



There is a expiration date. It is a 4 digit code on the back in mmyy format. I think it is listed as the renewal date. Did you also enter the gift card number but include a 4 in front? The number on the card isn't a valid Visa number, but one reported on here by adding a 4 to the begining they were able to pay for a prepaid hotel stay.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 20, 2010)

dannybaker said:


> Can you pay your annual maintenance fee with the gift card? Yes or no? I am confused again.



No. I have to write at least 10 characters so again, NO.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 20, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a expiration date. It is a 4 digit code on the back in mmyy format. I think it is listed as the renewal date.



As per the gift card home page and the T&C they do not expire. Therefore they do not have an expiration date.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 20, 2010)

dima said:


> What I understood from all this discussion is that MF should be paid from VISA card. Other payments can be made with Gift Card.
> To clear out question if MF can be paid with Gift Card someone just should try. Maybe I will try, but I am planning to get Gift card next week and pay my MF in December.



If you are planning on buying the Gift Card to pay your MF I would advise against this. It won't work. You can use it to pay a hotel bill though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 21, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> As per the gift card home page and the T&C they do not expire. Therefore they do not have an expiration date.



True they don't expire, but they do have a date. When the renewal date passes the card becomes inactive, Marriott will issue a new card with a new renewal date. So your money never expires, but the card surely does.



> Q. How long do gift recipients have to use their GiftCard?
> 
> A. This card becomes inactive upon the earlier of:
> (1) the complete use of the value printed on the GiftCard
> ...


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 21, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> True they don't expire, but they do have a date. When the renewal date passes the card becomes inactive, Marriott will issue a new card with a new renewal date. So your money never expires, but the card surely does.



Interesting. After a little searching I found the spot in the FAQ's section where they refer to this. It doesn't really jive with the boldface on the Gift Card page though. 


Give A Memory! A fun weekend getaway; a romantic night on the town; spa treatments; cocktails; dinner; tea or tee off for two? With a Marriott GiftCard, the possibilities are endless. Marriott GiftCards are valid at all Marriott brands worldwide and cover anything charged to the room folio. What if they are not an overnight guest in the hotel? No problem. GiftCards are valid at most hotel food and beverage outlets; retail shops; spas and golf courses. GiftCards are even good for merchandise purchased on ShopMarriott.com.

*No Fees   No Expiration Dates*

After a little more reading I realized that the example they give has an 8 year renewal date. 10/18 is October 2018. I'm going to get some this year and I will look to see if that is on the cards. At any rate an 8 year window to use the card is quite a lot of time. I used them after about two years and never had a problem with renewal.


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where these cards are mailed from?  Starting to get worried since they were mailed out Tues. 11-16 and I still haven't received them!


----------



## richspitz (Nov 21, 2010)

*Gift Cards for Maintenence payment*

I stand corrected. After Dioxide's tips I was able to process the maintenance fee with my gift card!


----------



## capjak (Nov 21, 2010)

*Enrollment fee*

Can you use to pay for points enrollment or to purchase destination vacation points or to buy more marriott reward points?


----------



## VacationPro (Nov 21, 2010)

richspitz said:


> I stand corrected. After Dioxide's tips I was able to process the maintenance fee with my gift card!



What is the zip code you used.  Does the name on Card matter?


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 21, 2010)

richspitz said:


> I stand corrected. After Dioxide's tips I was able to process the maintenance fee with my gift card!



Wow! that's good news. I'll have to try it when I get mine. On the years I wasn't able to use them at hotels I didn't buy them but those pesky MF's come up every year.


----------



## David10225 (Nov 21, 2010)

Since we are staying at Marriott over Thanksgiving, I opted to spend the money and FEDEX the card.  I ordered it at 6 AM on Thursday and it arrived late Friday morning the next day from FEDEX.  Talk about service!  Now that I see where someone has used to pay the maintenance fee (see posts above), I will order another one just for that..


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 21, 2010)

richspitz said:


> I stand corrected. After Dioxide's tips I was able to process the maintenance fee with my gift card!



Did you make a partial payment or fully pay the MF with the gift card??


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 21, 2010)

richspitz said:


> I stand corrected. After Dioxide's tips I was able to process the maintenance fee with my gift card!



Can you give the exact step-by-step details on how to do it?


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got my cards.  You can pay your maintenance fee's.  I used one of my $200 cards-very easy, just do as was told- put a 4 in front of the 15 digit #, and use the renewal date shown on the back of the card.  Already got my confirmation via email and I called to check the card balance and it is 0 so it definitely worked.  I'll be ordering more of these today!


----------



## VacationPro (Nov 22, 2010)

DebbieF said:


> Just got my cards.  You can pay your maintenance fee's.  I used one of my $200 cards-very easy, just do as was told- put a 4 in front of the 15 digit #, and use the renewal date shown on the back of the card.  Already got my confirmation via email and I called to check the card balance and it is 0 so it definitely worked.  I'll be ordering more of these today!



Isn't there name and zip code fields that you need to enter.  What did you use?


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 22, 2010)

Already paid my MF's, but I might try this next year. I wanted to pay early in Nov. to make sure I received credit in 2010 for the nights stay credit of one night for every $3,000 charged to my Marriott VISA. Now if only I had more Maintenance Fees! 
Love those Marriott points!!


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 22, 2010)

"Isn't there name and zip code fields that you need to enter. What did you use?"


It was already pre filled with my husband's info-I didn't change it.


----------



## richspitz (Nov 23, 2010)

*Gift Card Procedure*

I just wanted to recap the Gift Card procedure, which the credit goes to Dioxide for.

You need to add a 4 before the gift card number
The expiration date is the renewal date and it is the month(MM) and year (YY) Many of them "expire" in 2018 or 2019
The zip code and name are apparently not validated, just leave what you have.

I only processed $5 to see what would happen. I received a confirmation email from Marriott which is proof of payment. There was also this notice:
"Please allow up to 48 hours for payment application."


----------



## timtax (Nov 23, 2010)

*It works!*

I just paid my MF for 2 properties with the gift card using dioxide's instructions and it was confirmed.

Thanks Tuggers!


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've tried several times but as soon as I hit the "continue" button after it says "pay by credit card" the next page is blank. I've reloaded it several times but it's still blank. I'm using Firefox and Safari, same result.


----------



## timtax (Nov 23, 2010)

*Call*

I called them and did the transaction on the phone.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anybody else see this as fitting this statute in the NY Penal Law?

§ 170.00 Forgery; definitions of terms.

 5.  "Falsely  complete."  A  person  "falsely  completes"  a   written
  instrument  when, by adding, inserting or changing matter, he transforms
  an incomplete written  instrument  into  a  complete  one,  without  the
  authority  of  anyone  entitled  to  grant  it,  so  that  such complete
  instrument appears or purports  to  be  in  all  respects  an  authentic
  creation of or fully authorized by its ostensible maker or drawer.

§ 170.05 Forgery in the third degree.
    A person is guilty of forgery in the third degree when, with intent to
  defraud,  deceive  or  injure  another,  he  falsely makes, completes or
  alters a written instrument.
    Forgery in the third degree is a class A misdemeanor.

I think I'll just use the Gift Cards for the hotel stays they were intended for and pay my MF with a real credit card.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 24, 2010)

timtax said:


> I called them and did the transaction on the phone.



So did you pay the full amount of each MF with a single gift card?  If so, I assume it worked that you paid an entire MF bill with only a potion of the value of the gift card.  Correct?


----------



## timtax (Nov 24, 2010)

*1 card*

Yes I used 1 gift card with a 2500 balance to pay 2 MF at the same time.

There is a balance left on the card.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 24, 2010)

Marriott claims that they are not taking the cards for maintenance fees.

The web site was down and I tried calling to do it and the woman that tried to run it through could not get it to work.  She talked to her supervisor and she also said you can't use the gift card to pay maintenance fees.

She claims they were never intneded for that purpose.

I wonder if this was a loophole that just got closed.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 24, 2010)

Pens_Fan said:


> Marriott claims that they are not taking the cards for maintenance fees.
> 
> The web site was down and I tried calling to do it and the woman that tried to run it through could not get it to work.  She talked to her supervisor and she also said you can't use the gift card to pay maintenance fees.
> 
> ...







Maybe the loophole got plugged, but I bet Marriott sold a lot of high balance gift cards that people intended to use for maint. fees 





.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just received my $2500.00 GC and when I tried to use it to pay my MF...the site is down.
I'm going to be very PO'd if I just spent that money and cannot use it after its been done by several owners several times.
Mike


----------



## wof45 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think I'll order a $2500 card this weekend


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 24, 2010)

suenmike32 said:


> I just received my $2500.00 GC and when I tried to use it to pay my MF...the site is down.
> I'm going to be very PO'd if I just spent that money and cannot use it after its been done by several owners several times.
> Mike






I'll give you a $1,000 in cash for it so it won't go to waste:hysterical: 

Just kidding.  I hope you don't get hung with it, but at least you got all those points!




.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 24, 2010)

To add insult to injury....they only have one method of shipping this card to you. It's Fed-Ex Express for $8.50
Seems like a wee bit more money than is necessary to mail a 3.5" x 2" card.

USPS only gets $4.90 for  priority mail and it takes the same amount of time. If there is a buck to be made...JWM will find it!


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure what is going on but I just used another card ($500) and it went through just like I posted before.  Received the email confirming the transaction.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 24, 2010)

Right now, the "maintenance fee" portion of the Marriott site is closed down for
upgrading....so you can't get on that part to make or check a payment.


----------



## winger (Nov 25, 2010)

DebbieF said:


> Not sure what is going on but I just used another card ($500) and it went through just like I posted before.  Received the email confirming the transaction.


Can you check the balance of your gift card? Did it decrease by the expected amount (charged for your MF)  ?


----------



## winger (Nov 25, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Here's the flyertalk thread about this year's Gift Card promotion; check out Post #30 (from Counsellor) to see how buying/using these can earn you up to 30 MRP per dollar:
> ...


From the FT post summary



> In summary, this is a great way to get 25 points (30 if you're Platinum) per dollar for stays at Marriott properties:
> 
> - 10 points per dollar when you use this promo to buy the Gift Card;
> - 5 points per dollar when you charge the purchase of the Gift Card to your MR VISA;
> ...


I understand points 1, 2, and 4...but, how exactly does that third point work? 
- 10 points per dollar when you use the Gift Card to pay for your Marriott stay;


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 25, 2010)

winger said:


> From the FT post summary
> 
> 
> I understand points 1, 2, and 4...but, how exactly does that third point work?
> - 10 points per dollar when you use the Gift Card to pay for your Marriott stay;



That "10 points" figure is the standard amount you receive for staying at a Marriott hotel if you are a MR member.  (Some lower-end Marriott brands may have less that the 10 points per dollar.)  These get pointed directly to your MR account, and not related to the form of payment for the hotel.


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 25, 2010)

Winger-yes I checked the balance of the card and it is now 0-so it went through.


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 25, 2010)

DebbieF said:


> Winger-yes I checked the balance of the card and it is now 0-so it went through.



How can you check the balance?


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 25, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> How can you check the balance?



There's an 800 # on the back of the card and you can do it on a drop down menu on the page where you buy them on MR website.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 25, 2010)

The key now is to get on. (MVC site) That portion is still down.
Can you place a partial payment....even if your MF.s have not been sent out to you?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 25, 2010)

I used the gift card to pay my MF through the Marriott 800#. As instructed all I did was put a 4 in front of the gift card # and it worked like a charm.


----------



## winger (Nov 25, 2010)

DebbieF said:


> Winger-yes I checked the balance of the card and it is now 0-so it went through.



Awesome!  Well, I guess I will take the dive and order a card !

Why is the only shipping option the $8.50 Express (2-3 business day) ?


----------



## gwhamm (Nov 25, 2010)

*FedX is not the only option*

I ordered a gift card last week and the shipping charge for normal postage was only $1.  The card was shipped the next day after ordering (received email stating such) and I received the card within a weeks time.

Using the gift card this week for our stay in Aruba but will be ordering more for paying maintenance fees now that it has been determined we can do so.


----------



## jin (Nov 26, 2010)

winger said:


> Awesome!  Well, I guess I will take the dive and order a card !
> 
> Why is the only shipping option the $8.50 Express (2-3 business day) ?



I did the same thing yesterday:  Called 800 #, told them I had a visa card (since all visa cads start with 4), gave them expiration date, and $2500 worked great to pay off 2 and a half M.F.'s, rest I put on Marriott card. Pete


----------



## dima (Nov 26, 2010)

Did they ask for 3-digit security number over the 800-number?


----------



## dima (Nov 26, 2010)

YES! just did my MF payment over the phone. It works great!
Thanks tuggers:rofl:


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 26, 2010)

dima said:


> YES! just did my MF payment over the phone. It works great!
> Thanks tuggers:rofl:



Can you now answer for us the "3-digit security number" question?  Thanks


----------



## dima (Nov 26, 2010)

Over the phone there is an automated service.
They ask only for GC number that I entered with 4 and the experation date.
Good luck!


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 26, 2010)

would like to use gift card for MFs but still can't access online.  So I signed up for ebilling 
anyone have this? and did you receive MFs on email even if you couldn't access online?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 26, 2010)

I spoke with live person at 800-845-4226. They didn't ask for security code. Jus the number and expiration.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 26, 2010)

From what I was told by a Marriott rep...you cannot make a payment on your maintenance fees until your new M/F's are published.
I didn't understand why...so I tried again about an hour later (different rep) and got the same message.
I was able to pay one of my M/F's...but that was because I had received it in the mail.
Perhaps you will be able to make a partial payment...when their site comes back up...I don't know...but right now its been down for several days.
Mike


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm surprised Marriott is allowing this. It's only an extra 25k points fom this gift card promo, but its a nice little topper to the 70k points I already get for paying my MF with the Marriott Visa.


----------



## zerap (Nov 26, 2010)

I want to purchase 2 seperate gift cards for $2,500. Wiil Marriott post 2 seperate 25,000 points to my account


----------



## wof45 (Nov 26, 2010)

Marriott tracks the 25,000 total bonus by Marriott rewards numbers.

If you want more the 25,000 points bonus, you need to have more than one rewards number


----------



## ral (Nov 26, 2010)

Do I understand this correctly? If I purchase $2500 on a gift card using my Marriott Platinum credit card, I will be getting the following: 25,000 bonus points for purchasing $2500 Gift Card by Dec. 31, 12,500 points for $2500 Marriott purchase on the Marriott Platinum card and 25,000 points when using the gift cards toward Maintenance Fees for a total of 62,500 points vs. 25,000 points for $2500 marriott maintenance fee direct purchase plus 12,500 points for paying with credit card for a total of 37,500 points without using the gift card.

Is this correct?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 26, 2010)

Not correct. 

If you buy and use the cards for your MFs, you get 10 points per dollar spent on the card and 5 points for charging the purchase on your Marriott card. For a $2,500 purchase, using it all for MFs, that's *37,500 points*.  You get no additional points for using the card.

If you simply pay $2,500 of your MFs by using your Marriott card, you get 5 points per dollar for a total of *12,500 points*. 

If you decide to buy gift cards for something else, such as staying at Marriott hotels, you'll still get the 10 points per dollar, but that's not an apples to apples comparison to the alternatives for paying MFs.

You can go back to the second post in this thread for the specifics of how points are given.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 26, 2010)

dima said:


> Over the phone there is an automated service.
> They ask only for GC number that I entered with 4 and the experation date.
> Good luck!



What phone number did you use to call them?

The 800 number on their website comes back with a message saying that they are closed for the holiday weekend.


----------



## dima (Nov 26, 2010)

Pens_Fan said:


> What phone number did you use to call them?
> 
> The 800 number on their website comes back with a message saying that they are closed for the holiday weekend.



I found two numbers on MVCI website:
1-800-443-4391
+353 21 730 4450 (Ireland)
Because I was calling from Russia, I used Ireland's number. Works great, no problems at all.
Good luck!


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 27, 2010)

Ahh, it worked.

Good thing, I was not excited about having a $1500 gift card.


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok called MR for the shipping info.  You have to buy $1000 or less and have 4 cards or less to get the $1.00 shipping option to come up.  So I just placed 2 separate orders for $1500 totaling 3 cards and that worked.


----------



## winger (Nov 29, 2010)

DebbieF said:


> Ok called MR for the shipping info.  You have to buy $1000 or less and have 4 cards or less to get the $1.00 shipping option to come up.  So I just placed 2 separate orders for $1500 totaling 3 cards and that worked.



Nice job...I just placed one large order on one card and ate the $8.50


----------



## GreenEyedGuru (Nov 29, 2010)

So.. If these things are just VISA cards what's stopping anyone from using them anywhere VISA is accepted?


----------



## wvacations (Nov 29, 2010)

what are people using for the 3 digit security code. Most time when using a credit card online it is going to ask for this code.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 29, 2010)

wvacations said:


> what are people using for the 3 digit security code. Most time when using a credit card online it is going to ask for this code.



That is covered in #78 and #81....


----------



## winger (Nov 29, 2010)

*Don't forget about the DC annual fee...*

For those who also have enrolled in the new DC program, the annual fee will be due sometime in January (approx $165 for standard membership, and $199 for Premium) - that is additional 'MF' still due : )


----------



## wof45 (Nov 29, 2010)

winger said:


> For those who also have enrolled in the new DC program, the annual fee will be due sometime in January (approx $165 for standard membership, and $199 for Premium) - that is additional 'MF' still due : )



the initial legacy enrollment covered through the end of 2011, so no fee this year


----------



## winger (Nov 29, 2010)

wof45 said:


> the initial legacy enrollment covered through the end of 2011, so no fee this year



Hmmm, I understood the initial enrollment covered only 2010, but I called my DC VOA just to confirm. She says statements are being mailed this year because they are backlogged, but we should see the mail arrive in Dec, due sometime in January.  She also states the fee would show up on the same page as our MF amounts; versus a different area on the website (once logged on under our MVC account).


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 30, 2010)

winger said:


> Hmmm, I understood the initial enrollment covered only 2010, but I called my DC VOA just to confirm. She says statements are being mailed this year because they are backlogged, but we should see the mail arrive in Dec, due sometime in January.  She also states the fee would show up on the same page as our MF amounts; versus a different area on the website (once logged on under our MVC account).



wof45 is correct, the enrollment fees paid by Exchange Members who enrolled Weeks in the DC will cover the DC fees through 12/31/11.  This is from the Enrollment Terms and Conditions:


> ...11. The initial term of Owner's membership in the Program shall commence on the date Owner agrees to and accepts these Terms and Conditions and shall last until December 31, 2011 ...



Think about it - ALL Exchange Members are working with a Jan 1 through Dec 31 Use Year in the DC, which would make more than half of the 2010 Weeks ineligible for use in the DC because it wasn't rolled out until June 20th and the first reservations weren't taken until July 26th.  Most of us who enrolled and converted Weeks were working with 2011 Weeks and reservations.


----------



## winger (Nov 30, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> wof45 is correct, the enrollment fees paid by Exchange Members who enrolled Weeks in the DC will cover the DC fees through 12/31/11.  This is from the Enrollment Terms and Conditions:
> 
> ....



I hope you are right, but the quote you made is not clear to me that Club Dues are not owed on January 2011... From what you noted (below), all it states is that the owners' memberships lasts from the time he enrolls until 12/31/2011, unless the "initial term of the Owners' membership" includes NO ANNUAL CLUB DUES, then it would make sense.


> ...11. The initial term of Owner's membership in the Program shall commence on the date Owner agrees to and accepts these Terms and Conditions and shall last until December 31, 2011 .......


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 30, 2010)

winger said:


> I hope you are right, but the quote you made is not clear to me that Club Dues are not owed on January 2011... From what you noted (below), all it states is that the owners' memberships lasts from the time he enrolls until 12/31/2011, unless the "initial term of the Owners' membership" includes NO ANNUAL CLUB DUES, then it would make sense.



I hope I'm right, too, but it looks like you are - I don't see anything about the enrollment fee covering the first term's dues.  I could have sworn that a VOA sometime said it did, but I guess we'll all find out come January.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 30, 2010)

winger said:


> Hmmm, I understood the initial enrollment covered only 2010, but I called my DC VOA just to confirm. She says statements are being mailed this year because they are backlogged, but we should see the mail arrive in Dec, due sometime in January.  She also states the fee would show up on the same page as our MF amounts; versus a different area on the website (once logged on under our MVC account).



This is consistent with what an Orlando sales rep told us, and he double checked with someone else.


----------



## winger (Nov 30, 2010)

*Don't ship the Express unless you will be there to sign*

I just found out FedEx will NOT deliver say to a neighbor's house, even if you leave a note at the house to the FedEx driver to do so.  The driver needs YOUR signature (or at least someone from your house).


----------



## abouna (Dec 3, 2010)

Just paid mine off with no problems online.


----------



## suenmike32 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been trying for weeks to do it on line...I just tried a few moments ago and received the same "we are sorry..."message.
We are currently un-enrolled...so I have to wonder why some of us get in and others don't.
I called the OS number last week and was able to pay my MF on my OW unit.
However, they would not take any type of partial payment on my OP weeks as those MF's have not been published yet.
I wanted to use the balance of my $2500.00 gift cards then and there... before Marriott implemented a "rule change" that may prevent using the GC for this purpose.
Mike


----------



## Venter (Dec 4, 2010)

*Paid one of mine.*

I am not enrolled and paid my Lake Shore online.  I have not had my Son Antem fees yet and cannot pay that.  I wonder wheter you cannot pay because your MFs have not been calculated yet.

I would not worry too much about rule change because it is money in Marriotts' pocket no matter what and considering a point is worth so little it is not such a big loss to them.  I doubt everybody who owns will pay their MF this way as Tugg membership is not that big for Marriott owners and the people on flyer talk are mostly the same ones that frequent here.


----------



## suenmike32 (Dec 4, 2010)

Venter said:


> as Tugg membership is not that big for Marriott owners and the people on flyer talk are mostly the same ones that frequent here.



I tend to agree with you on that. We own 4 Marriott's and our stays in Florida and Myrtle have become an important part of our lives. I monitor our Ocean Pointe newsgroup on a daily basis and am astounded as to how many owners are only just coming to realize that Marriott has introduced a new system.
We've been monitoring this situation since it was first revealed in June and have had almost six months to weigh the pros and cons of enrolling and we're still undecided. I would not want to have to make an informed decision with only 24 days to go, especially at this busy time of the year.
For those that are just waking up...there are volumes and volumes of accurate and some speculative info posted on TUG, not to mention a lot of truly inaccurate info coming from some of the Marriott sales force. Again, I wouldn't want to wade through it in just 24 days.
Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2010)

GreenEyedGuru said:


> So.. If these things are just VISA cards what's stopping anyone from using them anywhere VISA is accepted?



Nothing is, unless the other merchant requires other information such as the security code or performs other validations such as to the billing address. It doesn't seem that Marriott's validations are very many when paying MFs.


----------



## winger (Dec 4, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> .... It doesn't seem that Marriott's validations are very many when paying MFs.


Marriott just wants you to pay your MF's - why make it more difficult than it needs to be (by asking too much info)?


----------



## lejo2008 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if this helps anyone but Http://www.ebates.com is offering 1% back when you go through their site to Marriott. So you can also get an additional 1% back with the purchase of the gift cards. 

They also state a 10% Bonus Money on the Gift Card ! ...but not sure if both bonus points and bonus money will kick in ..one may void the other .

Would be nice ....

I just ordered $200 worth to verify...


----------



## Michigan Czar (Dec 8, 2010)

I actually have a better offer, use Bigcrumbs.com and if you sign up and purchase it through their link you will get 4% cash back into your Paypal account.

They also have the code for the bonus 10% on your card or you can get the extra 10 points per dollar spent. So you can stack the 4% cash back and one of the other two offers.

If you decide to sign up please follow the Congo on FlyerTalk which can be found here since their are referral bonuses, read page 1 and then go to the last page to determine who referred you for signup.


----------



## wof45 (Dec 8, 2010)

Michigan Czar said:


> I actually have a better offer, use Bigcrumbs.com and if you sign up and purchase it through their link you will get 4% cash back into your Paypal account.
> 
> They also have the code for the bonus 10% on your card or you can get the extra 10 points per dollar spent. So you can stack the 4% cash back and one of the other two offers.
> 
> If you decide to sign up please follow the Congo on FlyerTalk which can be found here since their are referral bonuses, read page 1 and then go to the last page to determine who referred you for signup.



thanks for this


----------



## gwhamm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Where do you find this code?*



Michigan Czar said:


> I actually have a better offer, use Bigcrumbs.com and if you sign up and purchase it through their link you will get 4% cash back into your Paypal account.
> 
> They also have the code for the bonus 10% on your card or you can get the extra 10 points per dollar spent. So you can stack the 4% cash back and one of the other two offers.
> 
> If you decide to sign up please follow the Congo on FlyerTalk which can be found here since their are referral bonuses, read page 1 and then go to the last page to determine who referred you for signup.



I am interested in the additional 10 % offer.  Where do you find this code?


----------



## Michigan Czar (Dec 8, 2010)

gwhamm said:


> I am interested in the additional 10 % offer.  Where do you find this code?



After you sign up, go to shop, then under that choose online retailers, then choose M for Marriott, scroll down, click on Marriott International and you will see the extra 10% offer.


----------



## KCI (Dec 11, 2010)

I called Marriott Owner Services and asked them if these certificates could be used to pay MF and they said no.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2010)

KCI said:


> I called Marriott Owner Services and asked them if these certificates could be used to pay MF and they said no.



Of course they did. You need to follow the work-around in this thread.


----------



## mas (Dec 11, 2010)

KCI said:


> I called Marriott Owner Services and asked them if these certificates could be used to pay MF and they said no.



I ordered my gift card on Wed this week, got the card on Friday and used it on the my-vacation site within 30 minutes of receiving it...worked like a charm.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 12, 2010)

mas said:


> I ordered my gift card on Wed this week, got the card on Friday and used it on the my-vacation site within 30 minutes of receiving it...worked like a charm.



Not so fast....

Notice that the following little statement appears:
_Please allow up to 48 hours for payment application_

I have a bunch of left over $50 gift cards.  So I tried one.  I did get an approval message.  But when I went back to try to apply another $50 card, the original maintenance fee is unchanged.  Guess I'll have to wait 48 hours to see what happens.

By the way, I did try a Marriott gift card on another (non-Marriott) website for a small online purchase.  At first, it appeared to accept the card as a VISA payment.  But a day later I got an email that this charge had not gone through.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2010)

GetawaysRus said:


> Not so fast....
> 
> Notice that the following little statement appears:
> _Please allow up to 48 hours for payment application_
> ...



The thing is though that people have been able to call and verify the balance of the gift card after their MF payment. All have indicated that the balance was at $0. That would indicate that the payment was authorized.


----------



## WINSLOW (Dec 12, 2010)

Received my gift card last week, paid one of our MF's with it to see if it would work.  Everything went thru online and as of today the balance on MVC website says MF's balance $o.oo due.    So I would think that we are all set, unless something happens later and they back charge me.

Thank You!!!  to the OP for how to use the card on MF and get a great bonus of points to pay something that we had to pay anyway.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 12, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is though that people have been able to call and verify the balance of the gift card after their MF payment. All have indicated that the balance was at $0. That would indicate that the payment was authorized.



Ok, you are 100% correct.  It seems to have worked.  Thanks for the tip.

After entering the payment via gift card, I first received an email that my payment was accepted.  At this point, there was no change in the maintenance fee balance.

About 15-30 minutes later, I went back to the vacationclub.com page for payment of maintenance fees.  The remaining balance of the maintenance fee has now been reduced by the amount of the gift card.

And I then checked the remaining balance on my gift card online.  It shows a remaining balance of zero.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone received the 10 point bonus after paying MF with the gift card? They are supposed to post after the promotion ends 31DEC10 but sometimes they post earlier than indicated.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 12, 2010)

There is no 10-point bonus for paying MFs with the gift card. You get 10 points per $ for buying the gift card and another 5 points per $ if you purchased the gift card with the Marriott Premier Visa card. 

That's 10 points more per $ than you would have gotten if you had paid your MFs with your Marriott Visa instead of buying and using the gift card.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dave M said:


> There is no 10-point bonus for paying MFs with the gift card. You get 10 points per $ for buying the gift card and another 5 points per $ if you purchased the gift card with the Marriott Premier Visa card.
> 
> That's 10 points more per $ than you would have gotten if you had paid your MFs with your Marriott Visa instead of buying and using the gift card.



Perhaps I didn't make myself clear. I'm of the opinion that Marriott does not issue Gift Cards for any purpose other than spending them at one of their properties. They are not authorized for use in paying maintenance fee's. That's not my opinion it's Marriott's as evidenced in post's #32, 33, 59 and 117.

Marriott accepts a credit card for MF payment. Gift cards are not credit cards. To make it appear as a credit card you have to follow the terms explained in post # 56. Just change something or add something to the original document and make it appear to be another document. Ignorance of a law in place is not an acceptable defense in any US court.

My question remains has anyone actually had the 10 point bonus for buying the card and using it to pay a MF show up on their MRP statement. If it has then you are home free and you beat the system again. If it hasn't or doesn't then you are not home free and will possibly suffer some additional repercussions for the attempt.

I'm just hoping that they don't run out of them before I buy mine after December 24 when my next billing period starts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> I'm just hoping that they don't run out of them before I buy mine after December 24 when my next billing period starts.



Not going to practice what you preach?

How do you think Marriott hotels run these cards? They go through the Visa merchant system, likely by adding a 4 to the card number.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree, they use Visa to process them. As far as practicing what I preach I'll be using mine at a hotel. I've already planned stays that exceed the $2500 point limitation.

I'm not advising anyone what to do or not to do but I think it is in the spirit of TUG for everyone to have as much information as they can before making a decision. I doubt very much that Marriott would ever go after anybody through the legal system for using a gift card in the manner outlined in this thread. I do believe that they might use an internal remedy such as denying the bonus points or worse tossing you out of the MRP system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Marriott accepts a credit card for MF payment. Gift cards are not credit cards.



Marriott does accept prepaid debit cards for payment however. The gift cards are exactly that, a prepaid debit card.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 12, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott does accept prepaid debit cards for payment however. The gift cards are exactly that, a prepaid debit card.



It is not a VISA debit card. Those are available at this site,

http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/debit/index.html

It is not a VISA gift Card. Those are available at this site

http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid/visa_gift_card.html

It is not any type of VISA card as all their cards have the VISA logo prominently displayed on the front of the card.

Visa Gift Cards and Debit Cards can be used almost anywhere. The Marriott Gift Card can only be used at a Marriott location.

Information on what a Debit Card actually is can be found here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debit_card

Using any type of Credit or Debit Card and altering the number attached to that card is, to be generous, somewhat suspect. All I am trying to do here is to make folks aware that by altering the card and presenting it as something it's not may have certain consequences of which they were not fully aware. 

When you go to the MVCI site there are two and only two payment options. PAY BY CREDIT CARD and PAY BY CHECK. The Marriott Gift Card has to be altered to resemble a Credit Card. I think I've explained clearly enough the possible ramifications of altering a Gift Card. Everybody can do whatever they choose.


----------



## jtp1947 (Dec 13, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> My question remains has anyone actually had the 10 point bonus for buying the card and using it to pay a MF show up on their MRP statement. If it has then you are home free and you beat the system again. If it hasn't or doesn't then you are not home free and will possibly suffer some additional repercussions for the attempt.
> 
> Yes, I have received the 10 point bonus for buying the card, used it to pay my MF's and the points have showed up on my MRP statement.  So I guess in your words, I have "beat the system" although I don't believe there was a system to be beat.  Marriott is glad to have people paying there MF's.


----------



## KarenP (Jan 5, 2011)

jtp1947 said:


> jimf41 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have received the 10 point bonus for buying the card, used it to pay my MF's and the points have showed up on my MRP statement.
> ...


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

The promotion ran until the end of December and said that points would be posted to your account 6-8 weeks after that.

I have not seen the points posted to my account, but wouldn't start worrying about it until the end of February.

If the come earlier, so be it.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 6, 2011)

FlyerBobcat said:


> That is covered in #78 and #81....



I do not see how it is covered in #78 and #81?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I do not see how it is covered in #78 and #81?



Post 78 was really just asking the same question about the security code, however post 81 answered the question. If all that was asked for was the gift card number and four digit expiration, then it means the three digit security code wasn't required.

Post 81


dima said:


> Over the phone there is an automated service.
> They ask only for GC number that I entered with 4 and the experation date.
> Good luck!



Post 79


dima said:


> Did they ask for 3-digit security number over the 800-number?



Post 96


wvacations said:


> what are people using for the 3 digit security code. Most time when using a credit card online it is going to ask for this code.


----------



## Bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Where can I purchase the gift cards? I didn't see them on Marriott.com.

Thanks,

Bee


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bee said:


> Where can I purchase the gift cards? I didn't see them on Marriott.com.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bee



http://gifts.marriott.com though the promo offers have expired.


----------



## KCI (Feb 14, 2011)

It'[s now Feb and the only points I have received so far for the $1200 worth of certificates I purchased are the 5 pts per $ spent.  Just got my newest bill due Mar 3 and still none of those 10 pts per $ spent.  Has anyone received any of those 10 pts per $ spent yet?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a thread started on TUG yesterday....


KCI said:


> It'[s now Feb and the only points I have received so far for the $1200 worth of certificates I purchased are the 5 pts per $ spent.  Just got my newest bill due Mar 3 and still none of those 10 pts per $ spent.  Has anyone received any of those 10 pts per $ spent yet?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 15, 2011)

*MR Points Posted*

Check your MR account for these points.  Mine posted... and others on FlyerTalk are reporting the same.
*** Note the date the points are logged appear to be the date in 2010 when your gift card was purchased.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 15, 2011)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Check your MR account for these points.  Mine posted... and others on FlyerTalk are reporting the same.
> *** Note the date the points are logged appear to be the date in 2010 when your gift card was purchased.



Thanks for that! Yep, mine posted for November.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Our 1000 points posted today. Yes, only 1000. Unlike many, we didn't buy cards to pay MF even though I was one of the ones that helped figure out that it was possible.


----------



## dima (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got my 25000 points for November too!


----------



## winger (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL I was just thinking about my bonus as well and saw this old thread...it looks like the bonus has JUST hit my Marriott account (the total acct points) but the detailed line item has not shown up on the activities screen yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2011)

winger said:


> LOL I was just thinking about my bonus as well and saw this old thread...it looks like the bonus has JUST hit my Marriott account (the total acct points) but the detailed line item has not shown up on the activities screen yet.



It is in your activities section, you just have to look back to when you actually purchased the gift card. Not the current date. Ours posted with a date of December 10, 2010 with a description of "2010 GIGC MR HOLIDAY PROMO"


----------



## winger (Feb 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> It is in your activities section, you just have to look back to when you actually purchased the gift card. Not the current date. Ours posted with a date of December 10, 2010 with a description of "2010 GIGC MR HOLIDAY PROMO"


Yep, now I see it with the date of when I purchased the card  - I missed that little detail : )


----------



## BetaJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

*My Head is spinning???*

With all the abbreviations,slang and babble.  I just simply want to know-- if I can use  The "Marriott Travel Card" for my maintenance fees?(I got this for seeing a silly timeshare presentation at Grande Vista Orlando.)  Or for anything but an overpriced meal at one of the timeshare resorts?

I have my brother going to Aruba Surf Club-- I assume that they will want him to swipe his VISA/AMEX/DISCOVER for incidentals...  
When he checks out-- Do you think he can hand them a Marriott Travel Card to cover it?


----------



## Former Cruiser (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting about going back to the date the Gift Card was purchased.  I would have never found it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 17, 2011)

BetaJoe said:


> With all the abbreviations,slang and babble.  I just simply want to know-- if I can use  The "Marriott Travel Card" for my maintenance fees?(I got this for seeing a silly timeshare presentation at Grande Vista Orlando.)  Or for anything but an overpriced meal at one of the timeshare resorts?
> 
> I have my brother going to Aruba Surf Club-- I assume that they will want him to swipe his VISA/AMEX/DISCOVER for incidentals...
> When he checks out-- Do you think he can hand them a Marriott Travel Card to cover it?



The "Marriott Travel Card" may have additional limitations over their regular gift cards. Since the travel card is what they use for promos and also what is usually given our through partner sites like MyPoints. However I don't recall ever reading about anyone having issues with the limitations. You can always try using the Travel Card to see if you can pay MF or even the DC fee online.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 27, 2011)

I was able to pay maintenance fees last year using the hints in this thread.  Anyone had success this year?

I've got some leftover Marriott gift cards as well as a Marriott travel card.

I tried one of the gift cards first.  I placed a "4" in front of the 15 digit card number, used the renewal date on the card as the expiration date, chose "VISA" as the card type.  The website requires your name and billing zip code.  Did not work.

I also tried the travel card.  This failed as well, but I expected that because I've previously read that travel cards might not work.

Anyone successful?  If so, hints on how to pay with a gift card are appreciated.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2011)

GetawaysRus said:


> I was able to pay maintenance fees last year using the hints in this thread.  Anyone had success this year?
> 
> I've got some leftover Marriott gift cards as well as a Marriott travel card.
> 
> ...



I read over on FlyerTalk where someone had trouble using one of the old cards for a prepaid rate (faking the Visa number) and it didn't work. It used to work in the past. That leads me to believe that this trick was a one time deal. Of course it could have been more than a one time deal if we had figured out the trick earlier.


----------



## jtp1947 (Oct 28, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I read over on FlyerTalk where someone had trouble using one of the old cards for a prepaid rate (faking the Visa number) and it didn't work. It used to work in the past. That leads me to believe that this trick was a one time deal. Of course it could have been more than a one time deal if we had figured out the trick earlier.



Plus the older cards do not post as Visa anymore so they will not work for the fall Megabonus.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 28, 2011)

I just used one of the older cards to book a prepaid rate.  As it turned out I was never precharged, so I used one of the newer cards to pay part of the rate and my Visa to pay the rest, so I was eligible for teh fall Megabonus.


----------

